

Why the Layoffs at Hewlett Packard Could Be Just the Beginning - xtiy
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2012/6/2/why-the-layoffs-at-hewlett-packard-could-be-just-the-beginning.aspx

======
joejohnson
I did not realize the insane size of HP. 350,000 employees in 2011!

